# Basic HR34 questions



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

So I know there are a bunch of threads on the HR34, but none of them seem to tell me what I need to know. Maybe they do if I read all of them from start to finish, but that is several hundred pages and I don't have time for that.

What I am wondering is:
1: Dot you need some kind of converter or adapter or something to make your TV compatible with the HR34? If so, what is it called and how much is it? My TVs are connected via HDMI right now. I'm assuming this will have to change with the HR34?

2: Also, what type of cable is used to carry the signal from the HR34 to the converter/adapter box at the tv?

3: In addition to that, what is the box called that lets you view over the air broadcasts and how much does that thing cost?

4: This HR34 records 5 different channels at the same time, is that correct? And does this mean I can watch 5 different channels at the same time (if I have 5 separate TVs connected to it)?

5: Is it possible to have a few HR34 units stacked on top of each other in a closet with cables run to the TVs (or the adapter boxes, which would sit right next to the TVs) and the remotes still work?

6: If it is possible to do this, would the box that allows for local channels sit in the closet with the HR34 or would it go next to the TV?

7: How many simultaneous over the air channels can you view simultaneously if you have whatever box enables the over the air connected to the HR34? And can these over the air channels be watched on different TVs simultaneously (different channels)? And how many over the air channels can it record at the same time? And if you are recording/watching over the air channels, does that reduce the total number of channels that can be recorded/watched if they were all satellite broadcasts? 


I'm going to be moving soon and when I do I want to upgrade to the HR34. When I call to place the order I want to tell the rep exactly what I need so I don't have to worry about any future issues. The answers to these questions should allow me to figure out what exactly I need.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"BlackDynamite" said:


> So I know there are a bunch of threads on the HR34, but none of them seem to tell me what I need to know. Maybe they do if I read all of them from start to finish, but that is several hundred pages and I don't have time for that.
> 
> What I am wondering is:
> 1: Dot you need some kind of converter or adapter or something to make your TV compatible with the HR34? If so, what is it called and how much is it? My TVs are connected via HDMI right now. I'm assuming this will have to change with the HR34?
> ...


At its most basic, think of it as an HR24, though it requires SWM. I connect mine to my Denon via HDMI.



> 3: In addition to that, what is the box called that lets you view over the air broadcasts and how much does that thing cost?


AM21, $50 I believe.



> 4: This HR34 records 5 different channels at the same time, is that correct? And does this mean I can watch 5 different channels at the same time (if I have 5 separate TVs connected to it)?


Only if you have Samsung RVU TVs. Otherwise, you'll need receivers on each TV. In that mode, the HR34 can record 5 things at once. Without RVU, the most live tv you can do at once is PIP on one TV. it can serve more via whole home than a normal DVR (3?), but that's recordings.

I don't use the AM21, so don't know e other answer to that. RF remotes work, and you can set multiple codes.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Only if you have Samsung RVU TVs. Otherwise, you'll need receivers on each TV. In that mode, the HR34 can record 5 things at once. Without RVU, the most live tv you can do at once is PIP on one TV. it can serve more via whole home than a normal DVR (3?), but that's recordings.


Isn't there some sort of RVU adapter you can put on a regular tv to make the HR34 think it's connected to an RVU tv, and then get the 5 simultaneous viewings/recordings? If not then there should be.

Also, what the heck is RVU? lol, does it use an ethernet cable or HDMI or how does an RVU tv connect to the HR34?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

BlackDynamite said:


> Isn't there some sort of RVU adapter you can put on a regular tv to make the HR34 think it's connected to an RVU tv, and then get the 5 simultaneous viewings/recordings? If not then there should be.
> 
> Also, what the heck is RVU? lol, does it use an ethernet cable or HDMI or how does an RVU tv connect to the HR34?


There is no Directv RVU adapter box at this time. If/when such a box becomes available, it is thought that the HR34 will still be limited to 3 simultaneous outgoing RVU streams, plus the one or two channels being watched/buffered on the "main" TV directly connected to the box locally.

For more general info about RVU, do a search here at DBSTalk (there's lots of good info but it's scattered around) or check out the RVU Alliance page here:

http://www.rvualliance.org/


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

At this time the only RVU clients are the Samsung TVs. Eventually we will hopefully see some more TVs with it built in, stand alone RVU thin clients (like the C30/C31 that we hope comes out some day), and the one I'm really hoping for which is a Blu-Ray player with a RVU client built in.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh dang, I thought you could get the local client adapter boxes already. So much for that, lol.

So without the boxes, what can you simultaneously watch with the HR34? Is it limited to only 1 tv, but 3 simultaneous recordings?


----------



## Skiman (Nov 20, 2008)

dpeters is accurate on most of his answers, let me further clarify.

1. Again, dpeters is correct. Think of it as a DVR on steroids  Instead of 2 tuners, it has 5, and instead of 500GB of storage, it has 1TB. It also offers Picture-In-Picture. HDMI or component to the TV it will be viewed on.

2. Standard RG6 coax run to the HR34 is a must, but most newer homes already have this (RG59 is inferior as we all know: it can and WILL lead to problems)

3. See dpeters response.

4. This needs some clarification (and this is going to get a little technical, bear with me). Since it has 5 tuners, it can stream recorded content to 3 Whole-Home compatible receivers simultaneously (such as H25s), but no more than 3 since it needs to keep 2 dedicated to itself.

RVU clients are a different story. Those are defined as Smart TVs (currently *only* provided by Samsung on their 6000 series) which can hook up to an HR34 with merely a coax cable run and BB DECA at the TV and allow full-featured HD/DVR capabilities without the need for a receiver at that location. The HR34 can support up to 8 different clients (Smart TVs); however, only 3 can be actively streaming from the HR34 at one time.

(Hope that didn't confuse you more!)

5. The short, simple answer is Yes, that would work. But I think you're picturing a scenario where only two RF remotes work all your TVs throughout the house and both HR34s, am I right? If that's what you're asking, then the answer is Yes, but with an asterisk and requires a more thorough explanation of how you would have everything set up, what other receivers would you have, any RVU-compatible TVs, etc.

6. The AM21s must be in the same room as the HR34. They connect to each other via a USB port.

7. The answer to all four of these questions  is the same: it doesn't matter whether the signals are OTA or DBS. It can only stream a particular feed to 3 other receivers or clients simultaneously. So if you include the TV that the HR34 is directly hooked up to, then the answer is 4.

You're asking a lot of great questions. It's hard to give you definitive answers on all of them because you're leaving out crucial information. How many receivers do you currently have and what kind are they? Are you looking to add the HR34 into your existing system, or are you going to buy RVU-compatible Samsung 6000-series TVs?

Hope this helped a bit more.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

BlackDynamite said:


> 7: How many simultaneous over the air channels can you view simultaneously if you have whatever box enables the over the air connected to the HR34? And can these over the air channels be watched on different TVs simultaneously (different channels)? And how many over the air channels can it record at the same time? And if you are recording/watching over the air channels, does that reduce the total number of channels that can be recorded/watched if they were all satellite broadcasts?


The AM21(N) supplies two OTA tuners. Only two OTA channels can be viewed live/recorded simultaneously. If both OTA tuners are in use, then only 3 Sat tuners are available.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys. I think I understand now. 

I have HR 21s right now (3 of them). I've been wanting to add a few more receivers though (somewhere between 3 and 5). Then I found out about the HR34 and thought it would let me share a receiver but still watch different channels on several devices (guess I was wrong). I figured since I am going to be moving soon, and the HR34 is available now, this was the time to plan my setup so I know what I need when I make the call to Directv.

None of my TVs are the Samsung that has RVU. I would be connecting via HDMI or component. But I do want to future proof this when I set it all up. So if there is some advantage to using RVU over HDMI, I want the cables ran so that I may someday buy an adapter box that adds RVU to my TV, or even get a new TV that has RVU someday. 

Basically, I have 6 TVs and 2 Slingboxes that I want to have access to a tuner. Ideally they would each have their own tuner without interfering with the operations of any of the other TVs. Right now I have some of them sharing the same receivers, but that is something I have been wanting to change for a while now. I was just holding out until I move and hoping the new HR34 would be available at that time (which it looks like it's available now so that is not an issue). 

I'm not under any contract with Directv and have never been late on a bill in my approximately 6 years of having their service (with the premiere package or whatever it's called), so hopefully I can get the new customer price. If not, I'll just cancel my service and then reorder it as a new customer. 

Thanks for all the info guys, you've all been a great help. I think what I need to do is just treat the HR34 the same as the HR21 except it can record more shows at once. So I need one for each TV, with an AM21 on each one, and then I'll be good to go.

One more question though. If I have an HR34 and an AM21, I can record 2 OTA channels and 3 satellite channels at the same time? Is that correct?


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

On the HR34 you can only record up to 5 programs at the same time. This includes the OTA feeds, etc. So the answer to your question is yes; you can record on both OTA channels and then 3 other channels at the same time.

Just remember; even though the HR34 can support up to 8 RVU televisions, only 3 at one time can access the HR34 remotely.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks again.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Bartman94 said:


> On the HR34 you can only record up to 5 programs at the same time. This includes the OTA feeds, etc. So the answer to your question is yes; you can record on both OTA channels and then 3 other channels at the same time.


However, you can ALSO simultaneously download/record an On Demand program through a broadband connection, serve up to three outgoing MRV or RVU streams to other boxes, and watch one more incoming stream recorded on a separate DVR. I've had one of these longer than most (all?) in this thread and I'll tell you, it's a superbly capable box.


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

Black Dynamite was asking about how many live feeds could be recorded at a time... not how many plus On Demand or what other existing recordings from another DVR you could watch while it was recording. I was only answering the question he posed; not going into other features that were non-related.


----------



## rpiotro (Apr 29, 2008)

Why not just get some additional HD receivers for those other TVs? With MRV you can stream from any of your existing DVRs. No additional DVR fees and lower power consumption?


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"rpiotro" said:


> Why not just get some additional HD receivers for those other TVs? With MRV you can stream from any of your existing DVRs. No additional DVR fees and lower power consumption?


Isn't there only one DVR fee!!!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Bartman94 said:


> Black Dynamite was asking about how many live feeds could be recorded at a time... not how many plus On Demand or what other existing recordings from another DVR you could watch while it was recording. I was only answering the question he posed; not going into other features that were non-related.


MY point, however, is that the box is much more capable than just the sum of how many simultaneous programs can be recorded - a point that is sometimes lost in these threads.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"jagrim" said:


> Isn't there only one DVR fee!!!


Right, one DVR fee per account. On a monthly fee basis, there is no price difference between other boxes being DVRs vs receivers or even RVU TVs/clients.


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

I can accept that - LOL. I love my HR34 and in my opinion it's the best DVR produced to date by any provider. Sure there a few bugs that need to be ironed out, but that's going to be the case with any new equipment.


----------



## rpiotro (Apr 29, 2008)

@jagrim

I dunno. I have been on prepaid lifetime for so long I don't follow the current state. At least you get the power savings and they sure respond a lot better than the DVRs. I have three DVRs here and two receivers. I like the how it all works.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

rpiotro said:


> @jagrim
> 
> I dunno. I have been on prepaid lifetime for so long I don't follow the current state. At least you get the power savings and they sure respond a lot better than the DVRs. I have three DVRs here and two receivers. I like the how it all works.


When you have a setup like that, can you set programs to record from the regular (non DVR) receivers? And do you select which DVR it records to if that is the case? I don't have whole home DVR setup right now so I am not sure how that works.

If the non DVRs are faster to respond and you can record and watch recordings from them, then I may want to go that route too.

Are the non DVRs are faster to respond than the HR34 too? Or are they only faster to respond than the older HD DVRs?

If you can schedule the recordings, watch the recordings, and do everything you could do with an HR34, then I will probably only get 2 or 3 HR34s and the rest just regular HD non DVR receivers. Might save some cash that way. I can't imagine I would ever need to record more than 6 or 9 shows at the same time.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you're on a receiver and hit record, it will ask you which DVR to record to. If that DVR isn't available (already recording two things during that time), it will tell you and you can select another one. This cannot be done from one DVR to another, only a receiver. You cannot access the series manager or to do list.

The H25 is really fast, the H24 should be as well, the others not so much. The biggest limitation of course is that you can't pause/rewind live TV and the no access to the DVR lists.

DirecTV won't lease you more than one HR34.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

Directv won't lease more than 1 HR34? That's pretty lame. That throws a major monkey wrench into my plans.

Any idea if they plan to change that anytime soon? Or is there some kind of workaround?

It seems crazy that they wouldn't let customers get the latest and greatest equipment.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I believe you can get one from a reseller, but DirecTV won't send more than one themselves. I got my first one from Solid Signal, and it's not even an option to add to my account.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

So if I can only get 1 HR34 from Directv, will the AM21 work with an HR 21? Our what HD DVR do I need in order to use the AM21?

Also, does Directv sell/lease the AM21 or do I have to get that from a 3rd party?

And which HD DVR is the fastest? My HR 21s are slow as molasses, even with the new interface.

I guess I'll have to plan to get one HR 34 from Directv, another (or maybe 2) from a 3rd party, and the rest will have to be the fastest available HD DVR that will work with my 3D TVs and an AM21.

Will Directv hook all if this up if I buy some of it from a 3rd party?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The AM21 works with all the HR boxes except the HR20 (where it isn't needed, but no 3D) The fastest DVR is the HR24. You can get an AM21 directly from DirecTV or anybody really. They are not leased, so there is no issue buying one from any reliable seller.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

So lets say I buy an HR 34 (or 2) from a 3rd party before I move. Lets also say that when I schedule the move with Directv, I order an HR 34 from Directv, and somehow get them to swap my HR 21s for HR 24s, and buy a few AM21s from Directv at the same time.

Would Directv setup all the stuff (HR 34s) I got from the 3rd party as well?


----------



## Skiman (Nov 20, 2008)

BlackDynamite said:


> So lets say I buy an HR 34 (or 2) from a 3rd party before I move. Lets also say that when I schedule the move with Directv, I order an HR 34 from Directv, and somehow get them to swap my HR 21s for HR 24s, and buy a few AM21s from Directv at the same time.
> 
> Would Directv setup all the stuff (HR 34s) I got from the 3rd party as well?


Any authorized installer won't be able to. In order to successfully close their work order, everything they're installing needs to be on their original work order (and before everyone else jumps on me and starts screaming that's not true, I'm giving the technically correct answer - I know there's a longer answer that goes waaaaaaay down the rabbit hole, but let's not go there!)

The other problem is you can't call up and say you want to swap your 21s for 24s. DTV can never guarantee a certain model of receiver, only the type of receiver (HD, HD/DVR, SD, SD/DVR). And if you're wondering how anyone can guarantee an HR34, it's because that receiver type is an HMC (Home Media Center).


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

"Skiman" said:


> Any authorized installer won't be able to. In order to successfully close their work order, everything they're installing needs to be on their original work order (and before everyone else jumps on me and starts screaming that's not true, I'm giving the technically correct answer - I know there's a longer answer that goes waaaaaaay down the rabbit hole, but let's not go there!)
> 
> The other problem is you can't call up and say you want to swap your 21s for 24s. DTV can never guarantee a certain model of receiver, only the type of receiver (HD, HD/DVR, SD, SD/DVR). And if you're wondering how anyone can guarantee an HR34, it's because that receiver type is an HMC (Home Media Center).


There has to be some way to specify receivers because they swapped my HR 20 for an HR 21 when the HR 20 didn't support 3D TVs.

How would you guys suggest I reach my end goal here? Should I just cancel the service and then order as a new customer from a local seller that promises to give me HR 24s and an HR 34, and see if I can bribe him to hook up a couple extra HR 34s?

It's kind of ridiculous that you have to jump through hoops the get the equipment you want. It seems like there would have to be an easy way.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess after reading the thread I'm still confused as to what you are trying to accomplish. It sounds like you need to be able to connect 6 TV's to DirecTV and you currently have 3 HR21’s and are slaving 3 other TV’s off those 21’s.

Right now, HR34's are $400. You are talking about getting 3 of them, so $1200. Plus you will need to pay for the 3 additional RVU clients (at this point, that's an H receiver at $99 apiece). So for 6 TV's, you are talking about $1200+$300=$1500. On top of this, you would now be at 18 tuners, so you are looking at an SWM 32. IIRC, the 32's have to have 2 separate DECA clouds. Since everything is going to run over single wires, I'm not sure how you would get all the boxes see each other. Plus you lose the ability to pause/rewind at all the RVU clients.

On the flip side, you could go to Solid Signal and buy 6 - HR24's at $200 for a total of $1200. You stay under 16 tuners so you are in a single DECA cloud for MRV and will be able to see all shows on all receivers. You also get to pause/rewind from all locations. Down side, you have to manage 6 different playlists.

You could also skimp on the number of HR24's you need to buy by placing your existing 21's in places you don’t watch a lot of TV (i.e. your TV's that are slaves to the existing HR's.).

Or maybe I just misunderstood what you are trying to do and you can ignore everything I just typed above.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

"Getteau" said:


> I guess after reading the thread I'm still confused as to what you are trying to accomplish. It sounds like you need to be able to connect 6 TV's to DirecTV and you currently have 3 HR21's and are slaving 3 other TV's off those 21's.
> 
> Right now, HR34's are $400. You are talking about getting 3 of them, so $1200. Plus you will need to pay for the 3 additional RVU clients (at this point, that's an H receiver at $99 apiece). So for 6 TV's, you are talking about $1200+$300=$1500. On top of this, you would now be at 18 tuners, so you are looking at an SWM 32. IIRC, the 32's have to have 2 separate DECA clouds. Since everything is going to run over single wires, I'm not sure how you would get all the boxes see each other. Plus you lose the ability to pause/rewind at all the RVU clients.
> 
> ...


I don't know what a DECA is, it's way above my level of Directv knowledge, lol.

The end goal is 6 TVs and 2 slingboxes (and I don't want the slingboxes to interfere with TV watching on any of the TVs, but still able to broadcast live TV on both of them at the same time).

I can probably get the new customer pricing on all of this because I'm not under contract. I can cancel my account at any time, and then reorder the service when I move (which won't be for a few months).

So my ideal setup would just be an HR 34 on each TV and each slingbox. I now know that isn't feasible though so I'm thinking maybe 2 TVs get HR 34s, the other 4 TVs and 2 slingboxes each get an HR 24.

If that is too many tuners for DECA to work (whatever that means) then probably 1 HR 34 and the other 7 get HR 24s.

Is that feasible and still able to use whole home DVR?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"BlackDynamite" said:


> There has to be some way to specify receivers because they swapped my HR 20 for an HR 21 when the HR 20 didn't support 3D TVs.


They can specify that you get or don't get a 20 that's about it.

The only thing I can think of on the HR34 front and get a SWM 16 with a second box is to go with a local installer, but it won't be a free install.

I am by no means an expert on the proposed setup, but I seem to remember that a SWM32 wasn't recommended, that it was better to cascade two SWM16s. Probably due to the 2 clouds on the 32.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

BlackDynamite said:


> I don't know what a DECA is, it's way above my level of Directv knowledge, lol.
> 
> The end goal is 6 TVs and 2 slingboxes (and I don't want the slingboxes to interfere with TV watching on any of the TVs, but still able to broadcast live TV on both of them at the same time).
> 
> ...


Sorry, I combined a few things in that post. Let's take a look at the two individual pieces and then see how those two fit together. Forgive me if you already know a lot of this info. I also believe this is correct, but I'm sure others will chime in if I mixed anything up

The Single Wire Multi-Switch, SWM, is what you use to connect your receivers (think of it as a fancy coax splitter). On the SWM side, you have SWM 8's, 16's and 32's. The number refers to the number of tuners each specific SWM adapter will support. For example, a SWM 8 can support 8 tuners. Those tuners could be 8 individual H receivers, or 4 HR DVRs or a combination of the two. The main thing to remember is that you can't have more tuners than the number your specific SWM supports. So in a case with 3-HR34's, you are looking at 15 total tuners. So you could use a SWM 16 and still have one spare tuner for something like an H25 receiver. In this example, you would have 4 physical boxes, 3-HR34's and 1-H25, but you would be using 16 tuners. So don't confuse receivers with tuners. If you added an HR24 to that mix instead of the H25, you would be using 17 tuners and an SWM 16 would be one tuner short (because the HR24 uses 2 tuners compared to the H25 that only uses 1 tuner). So you would have to go with an SWM 32 to get all the receivers to receive the DTV signal. Under the covers, an SWM 32 is just two individual SWM 16's.

DECA stands for DirecTV Ethernet Coax Adapter. On the HR 23's and below, you need the DECA to take the network signal from the network port on the box and place it on the coax along with the signal from the dish (The HR24 and 34 have the DECA built into the box). So basically, you have a network cable that connects to the HR21's network port, that network cable then connects to the network port on the DECA and the DECA connects to the COAX line.
Here's a picture of one. If you look at it, you'll see the coax from the dish connects to the left hand side. On the right hand side, you have a piece of coax that connects to the HR. It's hard to see, but there is also a network port on the right hand side that you use to connect a network cable between the DECA and the HR's network port. 
http://www.amazon.com/DirecTV-DECA-Network-Adapter-HR20/dp/B0041INCYI
If you need to connect your receivers to the Internet for On-Demand or connect your receivers together for the whole home service, you will need DECA to do it (connecting without DECA is a whole other situation and isn't officially supported by DTV).

So how do DECA and SWM fit together? The DECA cloud is the private network the receivers use to talk to each other over the coax cables. The coax cables are all connected to each other through the SWM adapters. So as long as the receivers are going through the same SWM adapter, they can talk to each other and share content. However, as I understand it, an SWM 32 is actually 2 physically separate SWM 16's wrapped up in a single package. Because of that, you end up with two private networks (one on each SWM 16). Since you have two networks, the devices on one network can't see or talk to the devices on the other network. That would cause you issues in a whole home setup because you would want all the receivers to see/talk to each other. That's why dpeters recommended cascading two SWM 16's together instead of using a SWM 32 (I didn't realize you could do that, so that was news to me).

I know that doesn't answer your question as to what to order, but I hope it may explain some of the stuff that goes on behind the scenes and affects how you can hook everything together.

The other thing to note; when DTV rolls an installer to your house, they know how many tuners you currently have and how many tuners you will need with the new equipment. They then build the installation order to include the correct SWM adapter. Also, in the past, the SWM 16's were very expensive and not all installers had them on their trucks (unless the job they were going to required it). I can only imagine how scare the SWM 32's are. So what I am trying to say is don't expect your installer to have an SWM 16 or 32 on his truck if he doesn't know ahead of time that you need that many tuners. To say it another way, don't let the installer show up thinking he's going to need an SWM 8 for the job and then spring 2 more 34's on him and expect he'll be able to get them all connected to the dish (let alone connected for whole home service).


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Getteau said:


> Under the covers, an SWM 32 is just two individual SWM 16's.


Not trying to be rude but if you are not sure of something you should keep it to yourself a swm32 is 4 seperate swm8's in one housing and they are used for commercial jobs they dont communicate with each other through the 4 seperate swm8's and a residential account in NO case will get one authorized to be installed by a DTV tech.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh I was thinking that connecting all of my receivers to my home ethernet network would be good enough for the whole home DVR.

It's a good thing I decided to ask about this here. You guys have been a lot of help.

So basically, it sounds like my best bet is to buy an HR 34 from a 3rd party. Then call a local Directv authorized retailer/installer and order the service as a new customer. That way I can request the HR 24s and tell them no deal if they can't provide them. I should also tell them ahead of time I want an HR 34 in addition to the 6 HR 24s. And I should tell them I have an additional HR 34 that they will also need to set up, and tell them it needs to be a whole home DVR setup.

Hopefully the whole home DVR isn't limited to only 16 tuners. I'm looking at more than 16 tuners in every scenario.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

BlackDynamite said:


> Oh I was thinking that connecting all of my receivers to my home ethernet network would be good enough for the whole home DVR.
> 
> It's a good thing I decided to ask about this here. You guys have been a lot of help.
> 
> ...


If you are currently a customer you will not qualify for any new customer deals until 2 years after you have no longer been with DTV. Also if you buy an HR34 from a dealer then call for a new install it will not get added to the order so most likely unless you pay the installer he wont hook it up cause he wont get paid for it.


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

There is no practical reason to have more than one HR34 in your house as with more than one you'll consume all of your tuners with a quickness while not having access to all 8 of the televisions in your configuration. You also don't want to go over 16 total tuners because just as Getteau stated if you go with a SWM32 you're looking at 2 separate networks that won't be able to communicate with each other. For your setup BlackDynamite here is the way you want to go:

1 HR34 HMC (5 tuners), 4 HR24 HD DVR's (8 tuners), and 3 H25 HD Receivers (3 tuners). This gives you a grand total of an even 16 tuners to stay within the parameters of a single network SWM16 system, and also gives you the 8 total receivers you're looking for to control all the TV's in your house without any of the those TV's being an RVU client.

And in this configuration you will be able to record up to 13 programs simultaneously, you'll have a total of 3TB of storage which equals 2,400 hours of SD programming or 600 hours of HD (not to mention even more if you want to add external hard drives). This will be ton of storage space and more tuners than you'll ever need at one time.

This is the perfect setup for what you're trying to accomplish BlackDynamite.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

As a point of clarification -- a SWM32 if four SWM8's NOT bridged for DECA connectivity. They are also used for MDU's only. Two SWM16's are utilized when the tuner count exceeds 16 in a normal residential setting. The two separate networks will need to be bridged for all receivers to "see" each other.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

west99999 said:


> Not trying to be rude but if you are not sure of something you should keep it to yourself a swm32 is 4 seperate swm8's in one housing and they are used for commercial jobs they dont communicate with each other through the 4 seperate swm8's and a residential account in NO case will get one authorized to be installed by a DTV tech.


Thanks for the info. For some reason I thought I saw a post a long time ago, maybe in one of the first looks documents, that showed the 32 being 2-16's bolted together.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

I can always sign up under my Wife's name if they won't let me get the new customer discount, I'm not worried about that.

So if I am understanding this correctly, I can potentially get 2 SWM16's and somehow bridge them together? And this would allow me to have more than 16 tuners (that can all see and talk to each other) in a whole home DVR?

I'm sure I can probably find some local retailer/installer to do it for me. I may get charged extra or whatever, but I'm sure someone will be happy to do it. I just want to make sure it's actually possible and I know what I want when I call them. 

I was hoping to just go through Directv for it all but it now sounds liek that will be out of the question.

On that note, if I cancel my service with Directv and then call back to reorder it as a new customer, what would they charge me for the receivers that I have right now? Would they just send me the receivers comparable to what I have now at no charge? That would make the most sense if they don't want to treat me like a new customer. Or what would they charge me for me to get the same HR 21s that I have right now (presuming I send them back when I cancel)?

Also, what would Directv say if I bought an HR 34 somewhere else, ordered another one from them, and told them about the additional one I had, and asked them to install them both at the same time? I don't mean spring it on the tech when he gets there, but when I buy the HR 34 from Directv and schedule the install, if I tell them on the phone that I have another HR 34 I want them to install too. Would they do it or is that against the rules or something?


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, are you planning on running a hotel or something with 6 RVU television clients in addition to 10 - 15 other non-RVU televisions? I am trying to figure out why you're so convinced you need more than one HR34 and a SWM32 system installed in a home. Before going through all this trouble of figuring out what you can order from who, and who can install what and when and this and that, why not keep it as simple as possible while still achieving the end result you're looking for?


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

Bartman94 said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you planning on running a hotel or something with 6 RVU television clients in addition to 10 - 15 other non-RVU televisions? I am trying to figure out why you're so convinced you need more than one HR34 and a SWM32 system installed in a home. Before going through all this trouble of figuring out what you can order from who, and who can install what and when and this and that, why not keep it as simple as possible while still achieving the end result you're looking for?


I'm not running a hotel. I do have kids in high school and college who live at home though, lol.

The end result I am trying to achieve is, I have 6 TV's in my house, and I have 2 slingboxes. I want all of them to be able to watch live tv while also recording something.

I realize this is going to require a pretty significant upgrade in equipment over what I have right now. So when I upgrade the equipment, I want to get the latest and greatest all around. That would be the HR 34. After I found out that Directv doesn't want me to have a bunch of HR 34s, I figured I at least want a couple of them and the rest can be the next best thing, which is the HR 24.

I don't want to ever have to worry about upgrading again. What I get installed at my new place has to last me for many years, potentially the rest of my life. And if I have a family barbecue or something at my house, and 10 people end up spending the night, I don't want to run out of tuners on the TVs.

I figure it's going to cost me to upgrade anyway. So I'll spend the extra right now, and then never have to worry about it again. If I go cheap on it right now at some point it will either annoy me, or I'll end up spending more in the long run trying to get it how I want it.

I'm about to move in a few months, so this is the perfect time. I'll keep suffering through the setup I have at the moment, and when the service gets setup at the new house I will have it done the way I have been wishing it was done at my current house.


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

Gotcha. You only need 1 HR34, then add 4 HR24's and 3 H25's. That will you give 8 televisions that can all access each other. That will also be 16 total tuners; 13 of which you can record on simultaneously. This setup is more than adequate for what you're doing in the new house.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

Bartman94 said:


> Gotcha. You only need 1 HR34, then add 4 HR24's and 3 H25's. That will you give 8 televisions that can all access each other. That will also be 16 total tuners; 13 of which you can record on simultaneously. This setup is more than adequate for what you're doing in the new house.


The only problem with that is 3 of the TV's won't be able to pause live TV. I forgot to mention that I want to able to pause live tv on all of them too.

These are just minor little things, but I figure if I'm going to spend several hundred (or even thousands) setting this up I might as well get it just how I want it.

I could probably only get 1 HR 34. I don't really need any more than that. But the rest of them would have to be HR 24s. So I think the only way to make it work would be to bridge 2 SWM16's so I can have more than 16 tuners that see and talk to each other. I am thinking/hoping that will allow me to have more than 16 tuners.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Any reason why you can't just get 8 HR24s? It doesn't appear like you are wanting to do anything that would require the HR34. Seems like you just want ti because it's new?


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Any reason why you can't just get 8 HR24s? It doesn't appear like you are wanting to do anything that would require the HR34. Seems like you just want ti because it's new?


I could use HR 24s, sure. But I want the latest and greatest so I don't have to worry about upgrading ever again (or at least as far out as possible).

Plus if I can get the HR 34 for the new customer price of $100, I'd be stupid not to.

I'm trying to future proof this as much as possible. So hopefully I never want to upgrade, but in 5 years if something much better is released and I have to have it, I want the install to be as painless as possible.

I could technically get by without the HR 34. But I want the latest and greatest all around. And if it's not feasible, then I want to come as close as I can.


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

Without verifying the availability of a SWM32 system first and that the 2 SWM16 modules in a SWM32 configuration can in fact be bridged and communicate with each other, I wouldn't exceed the 16 tuners. I still say this is ridiculous overkill because regardless of what you purchase, there will always be something else that comes out later as an upgrade. You can never "catch" technology.

If you absolutely have to have the ability to pause all 8 televisions for the 2 or 3 annual occasions where 10 people are all watching TV in separate rooms of your new house and none of those 10 people can live without being able to record their favorite shows the one or 2 nights they stay over and they would simply be insulted without a pause feature (I know I would never stay over somewhere that I didn't have a DVR in my room because I wouldn't be socializing with my family or friends; instead I would confine myself to my room so I could watch the same shows the entire time that I was already recording at home while I was gone and there is no way I would just wait until I got home and catch my shows then, I have to watch them within a few hours of when they were broadcasted), then Beerstalker has the best solution by just going with 8 HR24's.

Now if you think a few of your annual guests wouldn't be too insulted by having only live television with an H25 receiver in 3 of the rooms for 1 or 2 nights, and you're willing to make such an ultimate sacrifice, then you can get the HR34, 4 HR24's, and 3 H25's and stay within the 16 tuner parameters and not have to plan 2 - 3 different installation appointments or have to order equipment through 3 - 4 different sources. You could even make it a game to see who has to suffer all weekend without a pause feature... like draw straws or have them pick a number you're thinking of and whoever is closest gets to pick their room first. Or it could just be a great way to get rid of your in-laws! 

You make it sound like the Duggars visit your house every year followed by Octomom, then John & Kate +8 stop by for a weekend, and then they're followed closely behind by the Brady Bunch... I mean seriously?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

This thread I think will help, particularly VOS's diagram.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200736


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

"Bartman94" said:


> Without verifying the availability of a SWM32 system first and that the 2 SWM16 modules in a SWM32 configuration can in fact be bridged and communicate with each other, I wouldn't exceed the 16 tuners. I still say this is ridiculous overkill because regardless of what you purchase, there will always be something else that comes out later as an upgrade. You can never "catch" technology.
> 
> If you absolutely have to have the ability to pause all 8 televisions for the 2 or 3 annual occasions where 10 people are all watching TV in separate rooms of your new house and none of those 10 people can live without being able to record their favorite shows the one or 2 nights they stay over and they would simply be insulted without a pause feature (I know I would never stay over somewhere that I didn't have a DVR in my room because I wouldn't be socializing with my family or friends; instead I would confine myself to my room so I could watch the same shows the entire time that I was already recording at home while I was gone and there is no way I would just wait until I got home and catch my shows then, I have to watch them within a few hours of when they were broadcasted), then Beerstalker has the best solution by just going with 8 HR24's.
> 
> ...


I know you can't stay ahead of technology. But I don't want to have a tech perform a major install if I upgrade in the future.

If technology keeps moving forward and all future DVRs have at least 3 tuners, I'll be ready to upgrade without it being a major install.

Also, I do have kids that live with me so it's not like none of these TVs ever get used. All of them will be getting used every day. They get used every day right now. And every day I wish I could watch a different channel in my weight room than my wife is watching in our bedroom (as an example). Pausing the TV is an absolute must.

If I'm going to fork out the cash for Directv either way, why not get it the way I want it?

My understanding is my bill will be pretty much the same whether I have 3 H25s and 4 HR24s, or if I have 7 HR24s. The main difference is the up front cost (which is not all that much different either).

So if the cost is pretty close, why wouldn't I want to get the perfect setup?

If I decide to record every NFL game so I can make an end of season highlight video, I'll have the option.

I'm not trying to do multiple installs either. I want it all installed in one shot, and then never have to worry about it again. That's why I'm here researching all of this right now. I want to make it clear what I need when I place the order, and the installer to know what I need before he arrives.

I don't see any reason to sacrifice what I want for the sole purpose of staying under 16 tuners (if it is indeed possible to have over 16 tuners in a whole home DVR setup). If the only benefit is to save a few hundred bucks, and then spend the next 5 years wishing I had done it this way (and eventually paying even more to have it done at that time) then I'll just bite the bullet and do it this way in the first place.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> This thread I think will help, particularly VOS's diagram.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200736


Trying to read this but most of it is over my head. Looks like it's mostly installers speaking in technical installer terms.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Post 11 is the important one, that setup would support 32 tuners. Just ignore the connections on the far right side of both the SWM16s on the bottoms.

According to that thread, that setup is almost identical to what Earl Bonovich uses, he used to be the main moderator on this side before he left to work for DirecTV.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> Post 11 is the important one, that setup would support 32 tuners. Just ignore the connections on the far right side of both the SWM16s on the bottoms.
> 
> According to that thread, that setup is almost identical to what Earl Bonovich uses, he used to be the main moderator on this side before he left to work for DirecTV.


Awesome, thanks.

So with that setup, can the DVRs see each other sure a whole home DVR setup?


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm done talking about this. There is no practical reason for a SWM32 in any home application. Even during the NFL season there are never more than 10 games on at one time and even that only happens around 3 times a season during the 1:00 PM ET kickoff slot. Again I'm sure out of 8 televisions anyone could find 3 of them that don't require recording capability. And even in the extremely rare circumstance where you refused to, then 8 HR24's and a total of 16 tuners is still ridiculous overkill as it is. But go ahead and overkill the crap out of it and work on making yourself "upgrade ready" by installing 6 HR34's and 17 HR24's on your 23 televisions and be the first to ask D* about the new space age SWM64 system that perhaps they'll create just for your new house... just so you can be prepared for the future and never have to worry about another install the rest of your life.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"BlackDynamite" said:


> Awesome, thanks.
> 
> So with that setup, can the DVRs see each other sure a whole home DVR setup?


They would, it would be one DECA cloud.

Well, maybe not. There may be other limits, number of DVRs showing up in the list etc.

We need a mastermind who has dealt with big networks to post thoughts.

You may want to ask VOS in his Ask Veryoldschool thread.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

"Bartman94" said:


> I'm done talking about this. There is no practical reason for a SWM32 in any home application. Even during the NFL season there are never more than 10 games on at one time and even that only happens around 3 times a season during the 1:00 PM ET kickoff slot. Again I'm sure out of 8 televisions anyone could find 3 of them that don't require recording capability. And even in the extremely rare circumstance where you refused to, then 8 HR24's and a total of 16 tuners is still ridiculous overkill as it is. But go ahead and overkill the crap out of it and work on making yourself "upgrade ready" by installing 6 HR34's and 17 HR24's on your 23 televisions and be the first to ask D* about the new space age SWM64 system that perhaps they'll create just for your new house... just so you can be prepared for the future and never have to worry about another install the rest of your life.


lol, does my intention make you upset?

Look man, I have all the TVs on DVRs right now. I pause live TV and rewind, skip commercials, etc, all the time, right now. Why the heck would I want to take 2 steps back just to take a step forward?

I'm sorry if it offends you that I want all of my TVs to continue to be able to pause live TV like they can today, while adding the ability to watch different channels than the other TVs (which they can't do today). You may not think there is a practical reason, but obviously you don't speak for everyone and you certainly don't speak for me.

I've had Directv for many years now. I've had lots of time to imagine my ideal setup. Obviously you would be fine with "good enough" but I am looking for "ideal" with my next install.

Do I need my weight room TV to be able to watch a different channel than my bedroom TV every second of every day? No, it's not very often that my wife is watching TV in the bedroom while I'm working out with the TV on in the weight room. But it does come up from time to time. This is just one example. And I don't want to lose the ability to pause the TV in the weight room just because I add the ability to watch a different channel than the bedroom TV. It's not as black and white as you make it.

For the record, I have no intention of recording every NFL game. But if I did do that, everyone else in my household would want to watch something else at some point. So I would need more than the 10 tuners to do it.


----------



## beforesixbeers (Nov 19, 2011)

OK, here's a stupid question and I'm an employee for god's sake! My current set-up is 1 hr24-200, 2 hr21-700s and 2 r16-300s and a wired cck, swim 16 with a 3 lnb dish. wanting to replace one of the irds with an hr34. How bad of a cluster f**k is the install gonna be?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Should just be a straight up replacement. Will give you 13 tuners. Might have to balance out the SWM16 to make sure there arent 2 DVRs on one leg with the HR34, but otherwise, dont see any issues.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Should just be a straight up replacement. Will give you 13 tuners. Might have to balance out the SWM16 to make sure there arent 2 DVRs on one leg with the HR34, but otherwise, dont see any issues.


Agreed, and pretty much any decent installer will have a toner if need to be to figure out which wires are going where.. which should allow for the balancing to be handled quickly.

Of course, in many scenarios, the balancing can be done with trial and error in just a few minutes.


----------

